# TT V6 New Rear KW Springs



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a pair of brand new rear KW springs for the mk1 V6 TT, these are yellow in colour.

£65 ovno collected or courier cost











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

